# Rocks



## Jeanv (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to put some nice rocks (Plenty) in my new 190G Malawi tank. Not having done this before, the following questions;

If I stack them on top of each other, do I have to silicone them together? The tank is 800mm high. 
Do I build some sort of a foundation? My thinking is that if the fish start digging, the whole lot might collapse?

Any other pointers?

Rgds 
Jean


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

im about as green as u are on this but one thing i did pick up was that u put down a foundtation such as styrofoam or eggcrate....on top of that u put your rocks ...with the sand place last.

that way the rocks wont be undermined by taking away sand or gravel.

also if you where to build high and push the limits then silcone would be a good idea.

currently putting together my first proper tank.....150g!!


----------

